# Has dump been fixed in FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE?



## KernelPanic (Feb 9, 2009)

I know that in FreeBSD 7.0 dump would hang (bin/121684) and that there was a patch available. But there is no mention of it being put into CURRENT or ever being applied in FreeBSD 7.1


----------

